# Blues rhythm trick you must know



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Check out my new lesson on using triads for rhythm. It's a simple, useful concept, when you play 1 chord/4 chord for each of the chords in a standard blues progression. If that sounds confusing, see this video where I explain it in detail. Very useful concept, and it's not only for blues!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Move it to the A/C shape triads and its Keith Richards 101.


----------

